# Meeces! Micies! Mouses! Mice!



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm linking to an album because I'm too lazy to resize the images, lol. http://imgur.com/a/8EjQF

Boring backstory alert!
Years ago, not too long after I got rats, I started taking an interest in mice. Their tiny faces always looked so charming to me, much more so than rats. However, I haven't had the space for any additional pets. Now that I do have more space, the first thing I did was buy a 40 gallon aquarium for my future mice to live in. My new house wasn't even ready for me to move into and I was already preparing for my next pet!

My acquisition of mice was delayed however, as I acquired a new rat that needed my attention. This ended up making things fall together perfectly as one morning, after I'd had my new rat for long enough for him to settle in, I saw an add on CL for two rescue mice that were dumped at a pet store months ago. An employee had taken them in and had been searching for them a forever home ever since, but none were good enough...

Until I emailed her.  I sent her my Instagram so she could see how spoiled my rats are and she was convinced I was the perfect home for the two sweethearts. I brought them home May 30th. They are LOVING their new 40 gallon home, filled with climbing toys (more to come!), room to tunnel, and LOTS of treats! They are already warming up to me and one even nearly climbed up to my shoulder earlier tonight.

I love my little darlings. <3 It was so worth the wait so that I could end up with these sweethearts. They're so fun to watch! I think I've been convinced I always want mice. Rats still come first, of course, as rats give me companionship no other animal can, but I definitely want mice to be in my life.

If anyone wants to see more pictures and some video of the mice, you can check my Instagram. There's also tons of rat pictures if you're interested. https://instagram.com/ratty_mischief/

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Lookit those cute little boogers! I'd love to have mice someday too. But probably not for a few years when maybe one of our CN cages becomes vacant  But have been thinking of ways to maybe modify the bottom unit on a CN to be safe for micies. They are so cute, and I actually kind of like the smell of mice (reminds me of shrimp peels??). But that will be far into the future. Congrats on the cuties! You have a great looking setup for them to live in!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks. ^_^ I'm loving my mice so far!

A CN would need a LOT of modification to be suitable for mice, but man they'd appreciate that space. They could easily slip out of the bars, or I'd already have a CN for my babies, lol. Best of luck if you do end up modifying it for mice.  I'd be interested to see that!

I actually ordered a custom Martin's Cage that I hoped to use for the mice (it isn't here yet), but now that I see how tiny they are, I'm afraid the 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch bar spacing is too big.  I didn't think adult mice would be this small. They're barely any bigger than the petstore mice I'm used to seeing, who I always assumed were babies.

They're so much fun to watch! I love that I can actually cool things for them, like the rope bridge and hanging stick from Petsmart's bird section, and the bendy bridges to hold back the bedding, giving them burrowing space. I've rearranged their cage a bit already (I don't know if you checked my Instagram?) and hope to improve it further.

I also am looking into getting African Soft Furred Rats to live with them soon (ASFs and mice get along great, usually), so that's exciting!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

At first I thought you made a mistake and I was looking at a baby rat. :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye::stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes::stuck_out_tongue::heart_eyes::smiley::joy::no_mouth:


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah I would probably have to get some tiny spaced chicken wire to line the entire inside of the cage if I were to do a CN mod! I'm in CA so I think ASFR are illegal here, but they are super cute too! Post pictures if you get little ASFR soon!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm actually talking to an ASF breeder right now about maybe getting some babies here in a few weeks. 

ASFs do seem to be illegal a lot of places.  Too bad... but at least mice are still possible!


----------

